# WebMd with Aol Health - Top 10 health Stories of 2002 - #10 Lotronex



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://aolsvc.health.webmd.aol.com/content...ebMD&contentSRC =aolmain[/URL]*#10 Lotronex Resurrected* - Demand for Drug Sways the FDA"It had never happened before -- the FDA re-approved a drug that it had removed. There was such a demand for the IBS drug Lotronex that the agency reversed course.The FDA made other big moves that had great impact."


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Hi Jeff,Do you know if they intend to sell Lotronex in Canada?Thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The manufactuer of Lotronex has not submitted Lotronex for approval to Health Canada.I suggest that they are waiting to see what happens with the drug in the US before deciding on other markets.jeff


----------

